# I Give Up!!



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

haha, I can rent Charlie out to you. I guarentee they wouldn't be a crumb left on your floor. Too funny.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Hee Hee - ain't it the truth! 
Hmmm - They have their own room? Lucky dogs!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That's what you get when you make the floor "Clean enough to eat off"


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, that is definitely not my house! There's no way Rookie would leave food on the floor!! Every single piece would have been cleaned up. The stuffed duck might have been torn to shreds with pieces from one end of the room to the other... but the food would all be gone.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

YOU'VE BEEN TO MY HOUSE!!!! Ike needs a bib for drooling, dripping, ect. and a feed bag to catch the kibble!!!


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow that looks like my house! LOL It is funny because mine will take mouthfuls of food and walk around with it and drop a piece here...and drop a piece there... so I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOLOL!!!! That is a funny picture! Lately my floor is looking like that too!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm with ya on the water! Layla sticks her whole face in the bowl and leaves trails all over the house. or better yet comes and plops her soaked & dripping head in your lap!


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

They will get to it eventually :bowl:

or I could send Coach..............he'll take care of that floor for you in short order (of course you will then have a problem with hair)


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

EddieME said:


> Hee Hee - ain't it the truth!
> Hmmm - They have their own room? Lucky dogs!


Yes, they officially have their own room since we are no longer using crates. Keith said they could only be inside if they didnt have to be stuck in those crates 8 hours + a day while we are at work, otherwise he wanted them outside where they could run free and go potty when they have to... 
We had a death in the family last month and we are living with his parents for support. So they have a temporary sitter who lets them out and feeds them and I come home after work, clean, give baths, exercise, then have to leave and stay at his moms, get up and start again. NOT as fun as it sounds... Im tierd


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> I'm with ya on the water! Layla sticks her whole face in the bowl and leaves trails all over the house. or better yet comes and plops her soaked & dripping head in your lap!


 
Ack, the water................Lucie is a dainty drinker, actually all of my dogs have been fairly neat drinkers except for Mr Coach. He gets more water ON himself than IN himself.


----------



## loana0320 (Mar 3, 2008)

heheh tooo funny!!!
Holly would not leave anything she is my vacuum


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

lol... Carson does that...but he cleans up after himself too!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> lol... Carson does that...but he cleans up after himself too!!


Im a little OCD about my floors... so I sweep it up pretty quick... and when I get it in a nice pile, they come flying by trying to grab the food really quick so it doesnt get thrown away. I guess its good they arent wasteful?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

SolidGold said:


> Wow that looks like my house! LOL It is funny because mine will take mouthfuls of food and walk around with it and drop a piece here...and drop a piece there... so I know exactly how you feel!


I have found food in some of the oddest places!! My vet says that her dog does the same thing. Walking around my living room sounds like walking on gravel some days!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL and whats funny is you see them doing it! I always watch them eat (maybe thats weird?) but he just sticks his head straight in, and then straight up, walks in 5 cirlces and it looks like a **** "Canidae Water Sprinkle"!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine do that same thing but I have a cat that will come and clean up any leftovers and also lick their bowls clean. She thinks she is a dog. But if she misses things they will come back and clean it up.


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

My may live inside most of the day, but they eat on the back screened in porch... my boy likes to try to swim in his water bowl... or at least dunk his entire head in! They would never leave food on the floor though - too piggy! However, there are toys EVERYWHERE... you would think I had a house full of toddlers!


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

alsublett said:


> My may live inside most of the day, but they eat on the back screened in porch... my boy likes to try to swim in his water bowl... or at least dunk his entire head in! They would never leave food on the floor though - too piggy! However, there are toys EVERYWHERE... *you would think I had a house full of toddlers!*


Well basically, you do :


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

LMAO. Rosco does this....he'll take a big mouthful of food and walk away from his dish and then spit it out, go back to his dish and start eating....dummy.


----------

